# PLEAS, HOW DO I GET MY PING DOWn?



## AIRBORNE916 (Dec 14, 2005)

Well, there is a zombe css sever i want to play real bad. But my ping is like 179, and most ppl ping is 100 and under. I have tryed restarting my comp, power cyvleing my router and modem, and i tryed just setting all my setting on low in hopes that it will help. What can i do?


----------



## TheGodFather (Dec 1, 2004)

What's your internet connection? I'm pretty sure that's where you get a low ping, from a fast internet connection.


----------



## AIRBORNE916 (Dec 14, 2005)

i have comcast.


----------



## Mayor Quimby (Jul 7, 2004)

Ask a admin on the server where the server is located it. If its really far away from where you live, your not gonna get a get ping. For example, if you live in california, and the server is in new york, your ping is gonna be high. This is just a extreme example, but it necessarly dont have to be all the way across teh United STAtes. So, if thats the situation, your screwed.

You could have a t1 line, and ur ping will still be high if thats the case.


----------



## mphair (Dec 19, 2005)

Mayor Quimby said:


> You could have a t1 line, and ur ping will still be high if thats the case.


dont know what the name of the line going into my dorms is but it has a downpipe speed peak (ive seen) of around 10Mbps...couple east coast servers return a ping of around 80-90.

so your answer: go to college 

-mphair


----------



## lunar_angel (Dec 22, 2005)

Hi there. I play CSS a lot so maybe I could help you. Besides the location of the server factor and your internet quality factor, what you have going on on your computer while you're trying to play could be the culprit. Close unncecessary programs. These may be the ones in the bottom right corner of your screen [the little icons] close programs that youre not using. ALso clean up your computer a bit. Disk cleanup, defrag, adaware, ccleaner, registry mechanic, registry fix may help you out. Also, another thing to consider: zombie servers are pretty much 20-30 bots or more vs u and a few others. ive found that bots really lag up the game and give low fps no matter how good the computer, especially with that many. so considering that and if your ping is better on people vs people servers, then you really dont have much to worry about. ur ping isnt too bad either. so yah umm maybe ill play u sometime! well bye! hope this helped


----------



## lunar_angel (Dec 22, 2005)

another thing, sometimes the way that the game sets up the settings for u with the little asteriks is not always accurate. u gotta sorta fiddle with it for the best quality. mine recommends antialiasing off but i set it at 2x with everything else at the recommended and it runs very nicely. if you tell the specs of ur computer [mainly: processor, how much RAM, graphics card info] maybe i could u more. ok well hope this helps! bye~


----------



## Mayor Quimby (Jul 7, 2004)

i dont think you can play on east cost server when living in west cost with ping less then 100. I go to cyber cafe alot (when i play with couple of freind), i know for fact the atleast got a t1 line, maybe even above, and i still cant go with east cost server with ping lower 100. But on west cost server, my ping is really low.


----------



## Dr3w (Aug 23, 2003)

if its just one server thats giving you a high ping then id forget about it. Your really in trouble when every server starts pinging 100+. on the steam website forums a constant thing disscussed is rates and you could try to fix some of those things but unfortunatly it looks like your gonna be stuck no matter what with a high ping. aslong as your under 250 it is playable though just not nearly as smooth. And if you have cable you shouldnt have to suffer through laggy play because there are millions of css servers out there.


----------



## AIRBORNE916 (Dec 14, 2005)

lunar_angel said:


> another thing, sometimes the way that the game sets up the settings for u with the little asteriks is not always accurate. u gotta sorta fiddle with it for the best quality. mine recommends antialiasing off but i set it at 2x with everything else at the recommended and it runs very nicely. if you tell the specs of ur computer [mainly: processor, how much RAM, graphics card info] maybe i could u more. ok well hope this helps! bye~


my spcs are.

x700pro
512x2
200gb hd
P4 3.2


----------



## lunar_angel (Dec 22, 2005)

Well gollee ^^ looks like youve got quite a machine there~ hopefully im not straying too far from helping you seeing as how this was a ping issue. But yah if my memory serves me right, id say ur model detail, texture detail, shader detail, shadow detail are at high which by all means they should be and should run fine at. You shouldnt have to set everything at low with your kinda computer =] Water detail, [though there really isnt much reflection going on in css as in hl2] you could leave at whatever it recommends. Now antialiasing, filtering, and hdr are what i was talking about in terms of fiddling. I dont have ur computer so i cant help you much here, but try some things out. Set them a little higher a little lower and guess and check. I did this for about 2 or 3 days [yes im obsessed] but i finally settled at all recommended cept aa. So again, what everyone is saying about server locations and ur ping is in every way true, i guess my advice concerns more of the performance factor~ nehoo keep p osting with updates and best of luck to you airborne!


----------



## AIRBORNE916 (Dec 14, 2005)

lunar_angel said:


> Well gollee ^^ looks like youve got quite a machine there~ hopefully im not straying too far from helping you seeing as how this was a ping issue. But yah if my memory serves me right, id say ur model detail, texture detail, shader detail, shadow detail are at high which by all means they should be and should run fine at. You shouldnt have to set everything at low with your kinda computer =] Water detail, [though there really isnt much reflection going on in css as in hl2] you could leave at whatever it recommends. Now antialiasing, filtering, and hdr are what i was talking about in terms of fiddling. I dont have ur computer so i cant help you much here, but try some things out. Set them a little higher a little lower and guess and check. I did this for about 2 or 3 days [yes im obsessed] but i finally settled at all recommended cept aa. So again, what everyone is saying about server locations and ur ping is in every way true, i guess my advice concerns more of the performance factor~ nehoo keep p osting with updates and best of luck to you airborne!


thanks alot, yeah i like my comp but i would like a x800pro because my x700 is craping out on me. Lucky it's only 6 months old.

But see my whole comp looks like it's going

look at my thread.
http://forums.techguy.org/games/425934-what-hell-omg-all-my-comp-problems.html


----------



## lunar_angel (Dec 22, 2005)

o wow with the way the screenshots look, you really do have a nice computer~ bf 2 and css look nice on there! the problems your having though, man sorry dood~ i know how you feel . . turn ur on ur comp all excited to play and then it craps out on you =/ dunt worry about it dood with people on this forum, youll get it fixed in no time~ and iono nice comps have a way of making the user pull out a few hairs, but in the end youll look back on all of it and go, "yah i really love this computer" lol! o yah btw~ x700 is awesome dood! id take one if i could get it lol.. im runnin an ati mobility radeon 9700 [still pretty good id say] but of course ur x700 is well, an x700 wat can i say! haha but yah like i said sooner or later ull be aitte ! bye for now!


----------



## illu45 (Dec 23, 2005)

AIRBORNE916 said:


> i have comcast.


Is that Comcast cable? Or dial-up? If it is cable, then you'll probably have a high ping whenever there are a lot of people using it in your area.


----------



## AIRBORNE916 (Dec 14, 2005)

illu45 said:


> Is that Comcast cable? Or dial-up? If it is cable, then you'll probably have a high ping whenever there are a lot of people using it in your area.


yeah there are a lot of ppl hear with comcast.


----------

